# The "Harmony" Short Film Project - April 2007 Release



## Savage Haggis (25 Nov 2006)

Greetings everyone,

It's been a stretch since I've had the ability to pop in and see what was happening of late. 

I wanted to mention that The Harmony Short Film Project at http://www.harmony-themovie.ca is back in post production after an extended leave of absence with a proposed April 2007 release date and busy short film festival schedule. 

Please take a moment to pop on by and have a look around. I welcome your comments.

Please note the web page is in the midst of a much needed "face lift", so it may be thread bare in spots, but I'm working on it when I'm able.

Thanks,

Cameron K. Smith
Writer/Producer/Director
The Harmony Short Film Project
info@harmony-themovie.ca


----------

